# Kona Sex 1, 2, 3?



## 427LS1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi folks. I'm a 39 y/o guy getting back into mountain bikes after a few years off. Anyway, does anyone here have a Kona Sex series bike? I'd like to see some pics  I had a '95 (I believe) Sex 3 and I miss it so much. Been looking everywhere for one, and have been hitting up ebay every day for the last few weeks, to no avail. But keep me motivated and show me some!


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

I had sex once, damn I miss it....


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

427LS1 said:


> Hi folks. I'm a 39 y/o guy getting back into mountain bikes after a few years off. Anyway, does anyone here have a Kona Sex series bike? I'd like to see some pics  I had a '95 (I believe) Sex 3 and I miss it so much. Been looking everywhere for one, and have been hitting up ebay every day for the last few weeks, to no avail. But keep me motivated and show me some!


There is a Sex One at the local pawn shop ( saw it on my regular drive by today. Looks to be a pretty small frame,,, maybe a 17 ..


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

There are a couple of web sites you can go to for pics...
http://konaretro.com/
http://kona.dk/


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Kona Sex ONE*

I have a SEX ONE.... I am probably going to let it go for about 250. I can send pics if you are interested....
J


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Can I borrow your time machine?


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

If I had one I'd be rich!


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

*no pics until i hit ten posts*

its still here... I havent been on the forums in a LONG TIME....


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have it it is a Sex One, all original except tires and wheels...


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

black with gold lettering, cantilever brakes, Marz XC-R forks...


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wife says I have too many hobbies.... and bikes... this one is the oldest one... it is also my favorite, but I dont have the time to allocate it for restoring it.

It still rides, but needs a little tlc...


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

it is still lighter than most of the newer hardtail bikes too...


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

I will try to attach a pic in the link next time i post.


----------



## jjonas74 (Jun 23, 2010)

here ya go...

No time machine needed...

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Sex Too


----------

